# Priss reached 1,000 posts!



## alacant

Congratulations Priss, 1,000 posts

Enhorabuena a una de las personas más amables e inteligentes en los foros.
Es un placér conocerte y coincidir contigo.

Abrazotes, Alacant​


----------



## Priss

Muchas gracias A, Alacant, Janice! (chica de nombres múltiples)
Qué lindo detalle el tuyo   
Gracias amiga hija de la Gran Bretaña ( como tú misma lo has dicho) por toooda la ayuda brindada, y claro seguimos en la linea roja de los compis​ 

UN GUSTASO HABERTE CONOCIDO!!​ 
PRISS​


----------



## romarsan

FELICIDADES  PRISS
Caramba 1.000 posts no son cualquier cosa

Un placer coincidir contigo en el foro
BESO DE POSTIVERSARIO
Rosalía​


----------



## Priss

Muchas gracias Romarsan, eres muy amable   .
He visto muchos de tus post, y tienes una sencillez muy linda, 

Aprovecho para decirles que he aprendido mucho pero mucho con esos 1000 posts, y todo gracias a ustedes los foreros, porque lo que yo más he hecho ha sido crear hilos y más hilos.....
Gracias de verdad mis queridos foreros por haberme enseñado tanto pero tanto y claro, me han hecho reír mucho... 
Y no solo me han ayudado a mejorar mi inglés, si no que en WR he notado un sentido de solidaridad que nunca había notado en ningún otro foro.

GRACIAS POR TODO!!!
Priscila


----------



## alexacohen

Querida Priss,
Me alegro muchísimo de que estés de vuelta en el foro.
Te perdí la pista, y no sabes lo feliz que me hace vorverte a encontrar.
Felicidades por tus 1000... y ¡no vuelvas a desaparecer!

Ale


----------



## Mei

Oops! Felicidades Priss!  hehehe

Mei


----------



## Antpax

Hola Priss:

Muchas Felicidades por tus 1.000 post, da gusto leerlos. Espero que sigamos viéndonos en los próximos 1.000 (ó 5.000). Aporto ésto para la fiesta.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Priss

Mi queridísima Alexa! La verdad es que sí me perdí un tiempo  Pero aquí me tienen, y ahora sí, dificilmente se van a librar de mí.   .
Los extrañé muchísimo, además contigo me he reido muchísimo _miss hell raising. _Aunque a ti y a Ala si las puedo llamar señoritas....sin que suene raro. 

Gatita Mei, gracias por tu apoyo!!! y compartimos el gusto por los minimos!!! 

Hormiguita Ant Pax... qué buen aporte para la fiesta.  Jajaja, ojalá no me emborrache antes de que se acabe el día... Salud por los excelentes posts que has aportado a mis hilos y a los de otros,por ser la hormiguita más sabia, por ser tan solidario como siempre.... Gracias por todo.
Y por supuesto por mi primer postaniversario!!!!


----------



## Eugin

Ups... estuve afuera por las fiestas navideñas y mira qué tarde llego...  Perdoname, Prissi,... Y ya que estoy por aquí, aprovecho la oportunidad para saludarte y felicitarte por tremendo acontecimiento!!!  

Felicitaciones y por muchos otros 1.000 más!!! Para vos.


----------



## Tampiqueña

_*  ¡Muchas felicidades Priss (ahora ya con 1,028 y contando)!  *_​ 
_Más vale tardecito que tardísimo ¿verdad?  Hasta ahora ví tu thread y no podía dejar de decirte que me caes muy bien, eres muy linda y simpática. Espero que coincidamos con más frecuencia en el futuro porque siempre es una alegría verte por aquí._​ 
_Aquí traigo a los muchachos para que se avienten unas canciones en tu honor (espero que te guste la música de los mariachis ) _​ 
_¡Un abrazo!_​ 
_Beatriz/Tampiqueña_​ 
_(Hola Eugin-Tocayita, ya ves, no fuiste la última en llegar )_​


----------



## Fernita

Muchísimas felicitaciones dear Priss. Es un placer leer tus posts.
¡¡¡Qué suerte que hayas vuelto!!!

Kisses and hugs,

Fernita.​


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*Muchísimas felicidades Priss para tus 1000 posts, y gracias por toda la ayuda que brindas.*

*Te mando un beso fuerte *
*Cristina*


----------



## Priss

Qué personas tan amables y agradables he encontrado en el foro!!  
GRACIAS MIS QUERIDISIMOS FOREROS!!

Eugin, para mí es una alegría que vengas a regalarme 1000 abrazos por mis 1000 posts. Para nada tarde. Incluso antes de formar parte de los foreros de WR, había visto alguno de tus post y me pareciste muy amable 
http://www.cats-on-tshirts.com/images/design_cat_teddybear.jpg
(yo soy el oso de peluche y tú el gatito  )

Gracias Tampiqueña por los guapos mariachis  y gracias por todo lo lindo que dices de mí. He aprendido mucho con tus posts!  así que un gusto conocerte, y espero seguirte encontrando más seguido por acá.

Gracias Fernita! pero pienso que mejor que haber vuelto, es saber que personas tan lindas como tú, me seguían recordando pese a la ausencia 

Mi querida Cristina Moreno, supe que tú también cumpliste recientemente los 1000 post, y también tienes 20 años!!!! y eso no es lo único sorprendente!!!!  tu cumpleaños es el 20 de agosto!!! el mío también!!!!  me ha dado mucho gusto leer tus posts, una persona admirable realmente!! 3 idiomas!!!  .

Muchas gracias a todos! Se los quiere y admira mucho.


----------



## UVA-Q

Hola Priss, no he tenido la fortuna de toparme contigo en línea, pero tus posts me han ayudado mucho.  Recibe un beso desde México.


----------



## Priss

UVA-Q said:


> Hola Priss, no he tenido la fortuna de toparme contigo en línea, pero tus posts me han ayudado mucho. Recibe un beso desde México.


Qué verguenza!!!! 
Recién ahora me doy cuenta de tu respuesta uvita... Gracias a ti también, tú también me has ayudado mucho. 
Gracias a todos amigos.


----------



## No Soup

I didn't see this post before, but here's a late congrats for you, Priss!

Mr. Soup


----------



## UVA-Q

Priss said:


> Qué verguenza!!!!
> Recién ahora me doy cuenta de tu respuesta uvita... Gracias a ti también, tú también me has ayudado mucho.
> Gracias a todos amigos.


Gracias Priss


----------



## bibliolept

Felicidades.

Mucho gusto tenerte aquí, preguntando cosas tan interesantes.


----------



## Priss

My dearest Mr. Soup!! hahaha Thanks for having come to my party  You are a new member, but I appreciate your help, and you made me laugh with your thread: "El cantante" .
Es un gusto que seas parte de los foros, y mejor aún que seas amigo mío. 
No olvides tomarte toooda tu soopa, be a good child.


----------



## Priss

Bibliolept!! Es un honor tenerte en mi fiestita  y que me hayas dado tu apoyo en mis hilos creados, incluso en vocabulario general.. No sabes de los aprietos que me has sacado amigo!!... 
Ahora ya me siento en más confianza para responder otros hilos, el granito de arena con el que puedo ayudar yo, es muy chico comparado con tooda la ayuda que me han dado. 
All I can say is that I feel so happy! My feliz por poder contar con personas tan valiosas como ustedes.


----------

